

College Is The Best Time To Understand Opportunity Cost - yinghang
http://eyinghang.com/why-college-is-the-best-time-to-understand-opportunity-cost/

======
ethanbond
That's a strange example of opportunity cost, especially in the context of
college.

Having finite money and having to choose what you spend it on is a very
simplistic example of opportunity cost.

More applicable to college students and gets at the core of opportunity cost a
bit better, I think: "Go to a hackathon/job interview/conference, or go to
class?" or, for some students, "go to a party or stay in and study?"

------
jloughry
Interesting article, but I had to view source to be able to read it. People
who browse with JavaScript turned off see a blank page on your site (at least
on Firefox 25).

